# WarcractIII DirectX Error.



## kura (Oct 3, 2002)

When trying to load Warcraft III, I get the following error:

Warcraft III was unable to initialize DirectX. Please ensure that you have DirectX 8.1 or newer installed and that your display drivers are current.

Using Windows ME.


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

Make sure that at least DirectX 8.1 is on your computer. The newest one out is 9 I believe. To check it click Start>Run and type in "dxdiag"


----------



## kura (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, I tried it with DirectX 8.1 and then again after installing DirectX 9, but the error occurred with both.


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

Have you tried to uninstall warcraft 3 and make sure the whole folder is gone, then reinstall it?


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

What is your video card type? Some older and many integrated video types do not support DirectX 9 at all.


----------



## kura (Oct 3, 2002)

I've tried uninstalling several times with no luck.

My video card = NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64

The thing is, this is my second time trying to install the game on my system (well, not uncluding all the times I've uninstalled trying to get it to work this time) when I installed it when I first got it, I was able to play with no trouble.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you get the latest patch for the game here. That should fix it, if not, check on the Blizzard support site under WarCraft 3, I remember getting that error, and getting the patch fixed it.


----------



## kura (Oct 3, 2002)

I thought I remembered getting this error the first time I installed it as well, and having it fixed by patching the game. I tried it this time and it didn't work, I'll give it another shot though.

Is there anyway to download the correct display drivers without running Windows Update? I can't use IE because I keep getting an error with that and I can't type in text boxes or run Windows Update. I figured that might be the problem since the patch didn't work when I tried it, and the WCIII error says something about making sure the display drivers are current.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, just click here. Select graphics driver, then GeForce and TNT2, then your Operating system, and hit Go.


----------



## kura (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the help, but I decided I was having way too much trouble with my computer (unstable, system errors) and gave it and decided to finally just reformat.


----------



## wax (Jan 26, 2004)

yo.. had the same problem.. same vid card and all.. the latest drivers for it dont work with the newer version of directx properly.. but driver version 28.32 works for me.. so download and install that one. i think the harsh reality of it is that our video card is becomming extinct.


----------

